# Ringtone issues



## RCMarks314 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've asked in other forums and have failed to get an answer. Can someone look into why all of the Gingerbread ROM's have ringtone issues? I know that it seems to be no big deal to most, but some folks use custom ringtones as a way of screening calls. I'm of the opinion that there is something different between the Froyo and Gingerbread bases. My reasoning for this is because it worked in Froyo but it doesn't work for leaked Gingerbread ROM's and now that the OTA is out stock users are starting to have the same issues. I have yet to find any Gingerbread ROM that doesn't have this issue.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

So what exactly is the issue your speaking of? Are you saying you want diff ringtones for diff people?

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Huh....

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## RCMarks314 (Sep 9, 2011)

When you set up custom ringtones they seem to be one behind. Example after a reboot caller 1 calls proper ringtone plays, caller 2 calls and caller 1 ringtone plays, caller 3 calls and caller2 ringtone plays and so on. Many folks have this issue but I think most people don't use this option. Yes I want different ringtones for different people. I'm in maintenance and work nights, I have coworkers set for a certain ringtone and supervisor set to another. Then I know if the call has to be answered right away or if it can wait for a better time and call back. Or for that matter if it might be an emergency call from my Mom, GF, Brother etc.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know I haven't experienced it and I give everyone something different but then again I don't touch anything that's stock has it done it on any custom roms for you?

Edit ; very good description this time

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

How are you setting them up? Are you going into each individual contact and then setting personal ringtone? The way you have it written seems like you have it set up in some certain order as opposed to individual contacts.

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## RCMarks314 (Sep 9, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> How are you setting them up? Are you going into each individual contact and then setting personal ringtone? The way you have it written seems like you have it set up in some certain order as opposed to individual contacts.
> 
> sent from my cordless talking machine


I've tried having them in a file on the SD card, I've tried moving them onto the phone it's self and changing the permissions, I even tried another thing that was posted on a forum that was supposed to be a fix and nothing has worked. I wouldn't know how or even if a phone could be setup to play a different ringtone in a certain order. I just used caller 1 through 3 as persons instead of saying Mom, Brother, Girl Friend. Just certain people get customs assigned to them most everyone else gets the default.
I use all custom ringtones even my default is a custom ringtone. Like I said it always played the correct ringtone on Froyo but it messes up on all Gingerbread ROM's. I haven't tried this but one person even setup the phones pre-installed ringtones as customs and it still did the same thing. This is why I wonder if there is something different in the bases from F to GB. Maybe a different wording in the code that has an effect on some phones and not others. I do know that all Bolts act a little differently from each other. If a dev or someone who could check the changes from the F and GB codes and could spot a difference I could rewrite it via Root Explorer. I just wish the problem could be found and fixed. If I knew how to program I'd figure it out and make a program to fix it and sell it on the market.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Right right yeah I don't know buddy I just go into each contact set individual ringtone and that's it. Sorry I couldn't help good luck though


----------

